# 70 GTO coupe-frame reinforcement plates



## gtodoc (Jan 22, 2014)

I am parting out a very rusty early 70 coupe and I have noticed several unusual (I think) steel reinforcement plates welded to the frame rails, the plates are 1/2" thick steel cut and bent to align with the frame at the following locations;

There are two (one on each side) at the front of the frame on the top of each rail

There are two (again one each side) welded to the underside of the frame along the bend directly behind the rear lower a-frame mount

There is one on the top of the right side frame rail along the bend at the front cowl, this one appears to have had a vertical piece of steel welded to it and torched off at some point. The edges and welds of these plates are clean and smooth and the contours fit the frame very well.

There are also two plates that appear to be 1/4" angle iron welded to the top and inside or each rail at the center point of the arch over the rear axle...my theory for the angle iron is as follows....it looks to me as if the rear horns of the frame have both been replaced along with a rear quarter, I think that the car was rear ended and the frame was straightened and repaired and the angle iron was part of that repair.

I was told that this may have been an experimental car that was shipped from Pontiac to Saginaw steering gear. I have not sent the VIN to PHS yet as I am parting out the car. It is a very low option car, automatic trans, , column shift with a tilt wheel, bench seat w/armrest, 3:55 open rear axle.

Does anyone have any thoughts?...I will try and post some photos


----------



## gtodoc (Jan 22, 2014)

oh and there are two other plates welded horizontally inside the frame rail (each side) just at the bend past the first body mount


----------



## gtodoc (Jan 22, 2014)

some more photos


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would say someone added those to reinforce the rusty frame and no way were those installed at the factory.


----------



## gtodoc (Jan 22, 2014)

I had considered that and it is entirely possible, however the frame does not appear to be corroded in the areas of the plates, and there are plates added to the top of the front frame horns of which both areas are relatively clean.

Is it possible that the plates were added at a collision shop as reinforcements during a frame straightening process?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

FrankenFrame lol. 

I agree it may have been done to reinforce a grafted frame or one compromised in a collision. I've seen similar repairs done before.

I've actually minitubbed a Roadrunner that had the pass rear quarter and frame grafted from a donor car and the repair was unknown to the owner when he brought it to me. I was adding a rollcage to this 10 second Mopar in anticipation of a Hemi so I did the job right and reinforced the frame from the inside and gusseted it to accept a downbar from the cage.

Also had a good friend with a Dodge Demon 340 that was perfectly sectioned in half so it was really two cars in one. Again, repairs were almost undetectable though, and that car was painted black!

The problem with any repair like this is even if it is done right and increases frame strength it is a hotspot for rust.

I still stand by my assessment that this is not factory.


----------

